# Dog won't "go" in the rain/snow



## novagir18

Quick question. Baxter won't poop in the cold rain/snow. He tries to drag me back into the house and won't go in his "potty spot". We were out for 45 minutes today. I know that he has to go...last time he went was at 6:30am and has already had 2 meals. He didn't go in the house since he's been in the crate all morning. What should I do?


----------



## Shaina

Do you know why he won't go? For instance, Kim wouldn't go when rain was falling on her head so I conditioned her to the umbrella and she would go as long as I was sharing my umbrella with her...over time she got over the rain thing and apparently decided that the faster she goes, the faster she can come back inside...


----------



## pattymac

Bayley doesn't like going out in the rain, especially if it's raining really hard. She'll stand on the covered deck and give me that look...I just tell her to get out there and go pee. Usually I have to stand there to make sure she does go, otherwise she just heads for the deck without doing anything. 

Snow, she loves. I have a harder time convincing her it's time to come in!!


----------



## Username

just a suggestion, im no expert (i have to write that after that one thread, lol)

but how about you go out in the rain or snow with him and bring some really tasty treats, have a play, or a training session. be prepared to get dirty and wet.. but at least maybe the dog will realize there's nothing to fear.

again im not an expert, i wouldnt want you to do somthing that would make him worse.. perhaps what ive suggested would be bribeing, which is why i added, make it a training session or play.


----------



## rylee

i have 4 dogs, 2 male and 2 female. i thought my dogs were just NUTS! it's good to know that others do this too. anyway my oldest female and youngest male have this quirky thing about rain. 

the only thing that works for me is to go out with them and keep them out till they go. thankfully mine don't want to stay out there so they pretty much go as fast as they can. 

when i go out with them though i go to the same spot they each have and i stand and wait. i don't walk around and i just keep saying "go pippee" and as soon as they see i'm not budging and i'm not going on a field trip so they can find a better place to pee, they go. at first i would give them a treat as soon as they went but it didn't make them go by themselves or anything else for that matter so i stopped the treats.

the umbrella idea sounds great. i might try that. they also have raincoats for dogs maybe your dog would like that. 

when it rains (at least in the summer) i take the dogs out and play with them in the rain. i love the rain and i noticed that after that, for a little while anyway, the rain doesn't bother them so much.

good luck with baxter. he is adorable!!


----------



## I_love_my_poopers

My pug mix doesnt like goin outside when its rainin to go potty, even if the grass is just wet. He doesnt like gettin his piggies wet i guess. I really hope he doesnt go potty in the dog room all the time this winter, they have a doggy door to go out onto the patio, yet he poops right on the mat outside the door and even pees right there, I dont know why he cant walk out another foot n pee on the concrete.


----------



## aero4ever

One of mine doesn't like to go in the rain, she also doesn't like to step on freshly mowed grass. However this is the dog that will go run in the woods in the pouring rain. I used to stand out in the rain coaxing her out, but found that if I coax her to the side of the house she does much better and goes quicker. Wonder what my neighbors think seeing me standing in the pouring rain just so my dog will go to the bathroom?


----------



## gypsylipsy

this is so funny! my dog refuses to go in the rain too...she is such a brat. she stands under the edge of the house and looks at me like im crazy. however, she loves her ball, so if i get her out and start playing with her she usually forgets that she doesn't like doing it when its wet and goes.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro

Oh you guys

THEY'RE DOGS!!

Keep them outside with you, walk them in circles until they can't hold it anymore!! Then praise like heck and run back into the house. They'll get that they have to stay until they go, and once they go they get food crammed in their face and get to run back inside the house.

PRETEND THEY ARE BIG DOGS! Because psychologically they're no different. These guys just come in a smaller package and tend to be owned by people who wanted a 'fur person' instead of a dog. Well , it's still a dog.

You have NO idea how many clients I have that say their little dogs won't go outside in bad weather.

Well MY little dogs do, because MY little dogs have no choice 

Come on, get them over it NOW or it's going to be a long, poopy winter LOL

Good luck!


----------



## Westhighlander

All dogs will go in the rain/snow/sleet/hurricane eventually. Just stand out there until they do. Let them get wet the wetter the better.


----------



## Tolak

My older guy, Kaz, doesn't like the rain, but knows he has to deal with it. I go out in the yard with them no matter what the weather. The odd thing is he loves the snow.

Gus doesn't mind the rain, hasn't seen snow yet, this is looking to be a fun winter. I try to lead by example, if it is nasty out we are all out there.


----------



## tippi

a suggestion.....i use a key word when asking my fur kids to go pee. I say GO hurry up! THATS MY KEY PHRASE when i have a puppy ( like now) i have a small area that is meant for HURRY UP! its business not to be confused with play time. so.
you have a chosen are
you say "go hurry up"
you praise and reward
you come right back in house.
in a few minutes you go back out side and say" yeah, lets play" do that for 10 minutes come in. 
repeat
repeat
repeat
it takes 100 times of continuous repeat for the dog to learn a new comand. be consistant. ALWAYS REWARD WITH PRAISE AND A COOKIE!!


----------



## rfanale

I am a new dog owner. I just got a beautiful 1 year old rescue terrier mix dog......he peed this morning but I am not sure if he has to go poop or not.......he has pooped in the house and I don't want that......how long does it take a dog to poop outside anyway.....and sometimes he doesn't always go poop .....can you please give me a hint.....thanks......thought about getting him a raincoat....I live alone and could use some suggestions....

Thanks,


----------



## grudzzie

I know what you mean, my pug can't go when it's too cold. 
Like right now it's about -20°C (-5.8°F) and she is shaking because of the cold. 
She has a coat, boots and still she is cold. 
I don't know what to do. 
I even drove to the park to try to motivate her and use her nose, but there is too much snow and ice, I think she can't smell anything.
I don't know what to do  She didn't poop yesterday so I hope she will today


----------



## Sparkelina

grudzzie said:


> I know what you mean, my pug can't go when it's too cold.
> Like right now it's about -20°C (-5.8°F) and she is shaking because of the cold.
> She has a coat, boots and still she is cold.
> I don't know what to do.
> I even drove to the park to try to motivate her and use her nose, but there is too much snow and ice, I think she can't smell anything.
> I don't know what to do  She didn't poop yesterday so I hope she will today


this is a big issue for me as well. its very cold & icy & snowy. i even cleared the snow from a small patch of grass (as best as possible).
but i can only keep pup out there so long before we both get frostbite!


----------

